# Wortmann PC rebootet ständig



## Karvon (15. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen 

TERRA PC-GAMER 6100  
 Intel® Core™ i5-2500K Quad-Core
3.3 GHz (Turbo Boost 3.7 GHz), Unlocked-Edition
original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
2x 4096 MB DDR3 PC1333
1 TB S-ATA-3
120 GB OCZ SSD S-ATA-3
DVD±RW-Brenner
NVIDA GeForce GTX560 Ti mit 1024 MB
gekauft. Leider muss ich feststellen, dass er in unregelmäßigen Abständen neustartet. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich weiter machen soll. 





Hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.




Mfg

Karvon


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

ist es denn reproduzierbar z.b. bei hoher Last , bei Spielen oder auch einfach mal aufm Desktop

Temperaturen mal überprüft ?

kann natürlich auch an der SSD liegen , müsste man ma schaun welche Firmware da drauf ist

warum steht bei der SSD Total Space 35,5GB , ist die partitioniert



Beschreibung und dxdiag passen auch nicht 100% zusammen


----------



## Karvon (15. März 2012)

nein, der Fehler ist leider nicht reproduzierbar, ich habe

a) in unregelmäßigen Abständen den Fehler
b) bei hoher Belastung läufts auch mal sehr sehr lange ohne crash
c) Mag sein, dass ich die falsche beschreibung reinkopiert habe =)

Ähm...ich hab unter System das Häkchen bei "System und wiederherstellung" rausgenommen, das stand in einem forum, scheint aber anscheinend auch nicht zu helfen.
Der dxdiag stimmt zu 100%...


ja die ca. 35 GB sind leider partioniert auf C..

Mfg
Karvon


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

guck mal mit z.b. CrystalDiskInfo nach der Firmwareversion von der SSD 


das mit 35Gb lässt sich ändern is nich das Problem


----------



## Karvon (15. März 2012)

ich habe - vielleicht war es ein fehler - eine systemwiederherstellung gemacht. Jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr im startmenü etwas anklicken. Ich werde erstmal meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen müssen nehm ich an, sonst tut sich da garnix mehr. Könnte diesen Händler ohrfeigen, der Rechner ist keine 4 Monate alt, schon einmal auf einen neuen gleichen Rechner getauscht und wieder Probleme. Jedesmal müsste ich zu ihm fahren und den PC hinbringen....

Ich setze heute abend den Rechner neu auf und lege die Partitionen neu fest, macht es sinn 1 Große oder 2 Gleichgroße? Ich finde persönlich keinen nutzen in 1,5 TB denn ich brauche maximal 50...warum man die C Partition nur auf 40 GB begrenzt ist schwachsinn....wobei ich verstehe, dass man Windows extra abgelegt haben soll.

Danke für deine Antworten, wenigstens ein Lichtblick am Horizont.

Mfg
Thomas


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

man könnte bei ner 120GB schon mehrere Partionen erstellen , ich würd an deiner Stelle 1 Grosse(komplett)

40GB System(C is natürlich schwachsinnig wenn man den User/Kunden nicht kennt , kommt man auch mit hin aber muss man schon einiges deaktivieren/verkleinern/auslagern

ich würd dann als Erstes die Firmware kontrollieren da gab es mit älteren Versionen desöfteren Probleme , ist ja die gleiche wie z.b. bei der Vertex3


----------



## Rodem (15. März 2012)

du kannst die große platte eigentlich grade so lassen wie sie ist, partitionieren halte ich, soweit du aus den 35gig eine passendere größe machen kannst ( ;-) ) für nicht nötig
dann benutzt die die hdd als reinen datenspeicher, dafür ist sie ja auch am besten geeignet, partitionen sind dann reine geschmackssache, ich würde sie weglassen und gegebenfalls mit ordnerstrukturen auf einer partition arbeiten, halt ich persönlich mehr von

grüße

EDIT: 


bemuehung schrieb:


> man könnte bei ner 120GB schon mehrere Partionen erstellen , ich würd an deiner Stelle 1 Grosse(komplett)
> 
> ...



wenn du damit die SSD meinst, omg, BLOSS NICHT!!!
man partitioniert keine SSDs, genauso wenig wie man sie defragmentiert, das ist ja fast schon ein todesurteil oO


----------



## Kenny85 (15. März 2012)

schau mal im bios nach ob die ssd( port) im AHCI mudus läuft
des könnte dein problem sein


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

Netzteil sollte man bei Zeiten auch mal austauschen is für mich ne tickende Zeitbombe


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> Netzteil sollte man bei Zeiten auch mal austauschen is für mich ne tickende Zeitbombe



Naja "zeitbombe", wenn der Rechner 20 Jahre alt wär  
Aber ans Netzteil hab ich auch zuerst gedacht. War zumindest bei 2 Kisten von mir so, dass das Netzteil nen Schuss weg hatte und das beschriebene, unregelmäßige Rebooten auftrat.


----------



## mristau (15. März 2012)

Bei meiner Freundin war das vor kurzem auch so, dauernd zufällige Reboots, bis dann irgendwann nen Knall gab und ein Kondensator vom Board geplatzt ist, Ursache war das Billignetzteil, das ihr anstatt nem BeQuiet eingebaut wurde, weil dieses anscheinend kaputt war.
Dort kamen die Reboots aber am Ende schon beim booten ins Windows, oder auch von der Windows CD/DVD


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2012)

Rodem schrieb:


> wenn du damit die SSD meinst, omg, BLOSS NICHT!!!
> man partitioniert keine SSDs, genauso wenig wie man sie defragmentiert, das ist ja fast schon ein todesurteil oO



OH NEIN, MEINE SSD EXPLODIERT WENN ICH SIE DEFRAGMENTIERE? HILFE WARUM HAT MIR DAS KEINER GESAGT OMG!!

Naja, an sich verkürzt es die Lebensdauer, aber um das spürbar zu machen muss man schon sehr sehr viel defragmentieren. Trotz allem sollte man die Festplatte auch mal defragmentieren wenn sie sehr stark fragmentiert ist (70%).
Kommt auch immer auf den Hersteller und die Platte an, deshalb sollte man sich auch für jede Platte einzeln informieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. März 2012)

Windows7 deaktiviert nicht ohne Grund das selbstständige Defragmentieren von SSD.


----------



## Rodem (15. März 2012)

es geht weniger darum dass die ssd "kaputt geht", sicherlich verkürzt es die lebensdauer, und das nicht zu knapp, aber der kosten/nutzen faktor ist beim defragmentieren von ssds kein sonderlich guter ;-)
aber es kommt wie du schon richtig gesagt hast auf die einzelne Platte, ergo den einzelnen hersteller an

grundsätzlich ist man besser damit beraten, es zu lassen, da die zugriffszeiten derart gut sind, dass ein defrag so gut wie keine merklichen geschwindigkeitsschübe bringt


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Windows7 deaktiviert nicht ohne Grund das selbstständige Defragmentieren von SSD.



Meins war noch an, grad geschaut


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

Defragmentieren und noch paar andere Sachen geb ich dir Recht , mehrere(sagen wir mal 2)Partitionen kann man schon machen

sollte aber nicht zum Thema werden , hilft dem TE ja in keinster Weise und er hat ja jetzt auch nur 1 Partition


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. März 2012)

Ich will hier ja keinem zu nahe treten, aber wer empfiehlt eine SSD zu defragementieren, der hat die Technik die hinter einer SSD steht nicht wirklich verstanden 

Noch eine Quelle dazu:
c't 22/2011 S.132
Titel: Tempomacher SSD
Link

Zitat aus der kostenlosen Leseprobe aus dem Link:
"Da SSDs permanent solche Optimierungen selbstständig im Hintergrund durchführen, ist eine herkömmliche Defragmentierung &#8211; sei es mit den Mitteln des Betriebssystems oder spezieller Programme &#8211; nicht notwendig. Im Gegenteil: Wenn sich die externen Defragmentierer mit der SSD-eigenen Garbage Collection in die Quere kommen, provoziert das unnötige Schreibzugriffe, was wiederum die Lebensdauer mindert. Da es außerdem keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt, schaltet Windows 7 bei SSDs folgerichtig die Defragmentierungsautomatik selbstständig ab."


----------



## bemuehung (15. März 2012)

mein Name ist Hase


----------



## Klos1 (16. März 2012)

ich weiß bescheid


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2012)

Rodem schrieb:


> ... man partitioniert keine SSDs, ...  oO


Sagt wer?
Es kann durchaus Vorteile haben, sie zu partitionieren.
'N paar Dinge sollten allerdings noch eingestellt werden (Superfetch, Prefetch & Searchindex deaktivieren).
Vom Defragmentieren würde ich abraten, wenn es um die Lebenszeit geht.


----------



## teroa (16. März 2012)

das problem hatte ich letztes jahr auch ...konnte es auch nicht nachvollziehen woran es lag..hab dann mb,netzteil zb neu gekauft hatte immernoch das problem .als letztes hab ich neuen ram gekauft und schwups problem war weg..


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

Die SSD-Grundsatzprofilierungsdiskussion hilft Karvon hier aber auch nicht weiter. 

Ein Problem für ihn: Wenn nach ner Neuinstallation von Windows das Problem immer noch auftritt, muss man zwangsläufig auf Hardware-Ebene prüfen und wenn man dafür keine Tausch-Teile (Netzteil, passender Arbeitsspeicher, passende CPU) schon zur Verfügung hat, kommt man da nicht dahinter, ohne das es teuer wird. Aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus würde ich die Grafikkarte hier als Täter ausschließen und in der Reihenfolge durch Austausch (falls möglich) testen: RAM, Netzteil, CPU, Mainboard.

Oder ... Er könnte alternativ noch den kompletten Rechner (noch auf Garantie?) reparieren/tauschen lassen.


----------



## bemuehung (16. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder ... Er könnte alternativ noch den kompletten Rechner (noch auf Garantie?) reparieren/tauschen lassen.


hat er glaube schonmal

das Netzteil muss demnächst raus Effizienz 65% jenseits von gut und böse , 24A auf 12 V = 288W das nennt sich 550W Netzteil da macht n gutes 300-350W

z.b. Cougar A450 kostet auch wieder knapp über 50Euro , müsste man dem Dödel eigentlich gleich in Rechnung stellen bzw. sein Elektroschrott um die Ohren hauen


----------



## bemuehung (16. März 2012)

glaube ertmal nicht so sinnvoll erstmal sauber Win7 drauf Intel Chipsatz Treiber , Intel Rapid Storage

soll erstmal laufen die Möhre


----------



## Caps-lock (16. März 2012)

Warum Dödel ?
Niemand hat was zu verschenken und wenn man einen PC sehr günstig kauft, dann MUSS er halt irgendwo nich so tolle Bauteile haben.
Zumal der Händler das miese Netzteil sogar noch direkt in der Beschreibung angibt.


----------



## bemuehung (16. März 2012)

trotzdem grenzt es für mich an Körperverletzung , da leisten ja 350W System-Power NTs mehr , Effizienz von 65% is für mich ne Frechheit selbst günstige Rasurbo auf Cougar A Basis leisten da mehr die könnte man schon verbauen

jeder kann heutzutage n 80+ Netzteil bauen

nagut ich komm aus dem Beruf aber trotzalledem muss man den normalen Kunden nich son Schrott andrehen

Super -Flower baut teilweise auch vernünftige Netzteile , ok die Schutzschaltungen kommen teilweise bissl kurz aber besser als LC-Power im Ultra Low-Budget breich


----------



## Caps-lock (16. März 2012)

Ich komm auch aus der Richtung und ich quatsch auch alle Leute immer aus solchen NEtzteilen.
Ansonsten bin ich total einer Meinung Bemuehung, dann letztendlich wird man das Geld was ein gutes Netzteil durch weniger Stromkosten spart in den meißten Fällen wieder reinholen.

"Zitat: Sie möchten also tatsächlich bis zu 650 Watt durch ein mies abgesichertes Netzteil jagen und davon einen Großteil an die Umwelt verpuffen lassen?"

"Ähm ja, wenn sie es so ausdrücken klingt, das schon etwas unsinnig"


----------



## Karvon (16. März 2012)

Sooo Freunde,

bevor ihr euch hier noch weiter den Kopf zerbrecht =D

Der liebe bemuehung hat mir schon sehr gut weitergeholfen, ich habe erstmal win7 neu aufgespielt, dann habe ich alles was hier drin stand http://www.antary.de/2009/12/15/ssds-unter-windows-7-einsetzen/ gemacht und zwar 100%Leider war mir nicht bewusst, dass SSD wirklich so krass ist, was die handhabung betrifft, ich gehöre zur Kategorie "hauptsache es läuft" ;-) 


Habe den ersten Rechner schon getauscht bekommen, war das gleiche Produkt. Habe gestern erfahren, dass dessen Problem tatsächlich die SSD war die kaputt war. 


Jetzt nach dem neu aufsetzen und der feineinstellung des Links läuft es NOCH problemlos, natürlich hoffe ich, dass das so bleibt. Ich tippe auf ein Softwarefehler, da ich die ganzen SSD hinweise NICHT beachtet habe.




Mfg

Karvon


----------



## bemuehung (16. März 2012)

kenne Probleme eigentlich nur mit der 2.08,2,09 Firmware etc. von der Vertex 3 , ne OCZ bzw. Solid 3 hätte ich bestimmt nicht geholt 

momentan lieber ne Crucial m4 , Samsung 840 , Intel 510 , A-Data

heisst aber für den TE nich das die schlecht ist


----------



## Karvon (17. März 2012)

der fehler tauchte wieder auf...ich werde am Montag zu dem edv händler fahren und er muss sich das anschaun..frechheit, der zweite rechner und wieder ein fehler....


----------



## bemuehung (18. März 2012)

automatischen Neustart könnte man auch nochmal deaktivieren evtl. gibts ja Bluescreen

RAM könnte man einzeln testen wenn es da keine Probleme mit Garantie gibt


----------



## Karvon (25. März 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur nochmal melden, dass der PC wieder richtig funkiontiert und der Fehler angeblich beim Grafikkartentreiber lag.
Aber ich habe jetzt dafür ein neues Problem, für meine WLAN verbindung nutze ich von Netgear den WNDA3100 Stick. Bin wunderbar im Internet, wie man sieht. Aber beim steam oder eve online zeigts mir an dass ich mich mit dem internet verbinden soll bzw. dass der server unbekannt ist.

wo kann denn hier der Fehler begraben sein? Habe schon registeryblob gelöscht und bringt nix, treiber aktualisiert, bringt nix, wlan karte probiert statt stick, bringt nix,...

Danke für die Hilfe!

Mfg


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Karvon schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur nochmal melden, dass der PC wieder richtig funkiontiert und der Fehler angeblich beim Grafikkartentreiber lag.
> Aber ich habe jetzt dafür ein neues Problem, für meine WLAN verbindung nutze ich von Netgear den WNDA3100 Stick. Bin wunderbar im Internet, wie man sieht. Aber beim steam oder eve online zeigts mir an dass ich mich mit dem internet verbinden soll bzw. dass der server unbekannt ist.
> 
> wo kann denn hier der Fehler begraben sein? Habe schon registeryblob gelöscht und bringt nix, treiber aktualisiert, bringt nix, wlan karte probiert statt stick, bringt nix,...
> ...



Vielleicht irgendwelche Ports öffnen, die für das Spiel gebraucht werden? War so ne spontane Eingebung....


----------



## Karvon (26. März 2012)

danke für die antwort, ich habs dann gestern nur noch router neugestartet und jetzt klappt wieder alles. hoffe ich hab jetzt mal ruhe von fehlern =)

kann geclosed werden =)

danke!


----------

